# Flash games



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know if any of you like the simple flash games, but I love them. Here's a couple of my favorites!

Play IQ Ball - A Free Online Flash Game at Adult Swim

Free Online Game - Tofu Hunter from Adult Swim

Both are from adultswim.com.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 17, 2010)

I play FreeRice
 alot, gets my contractor brain out of the gutter and into the dictionary.

And there is the part about it helps to feed people...but I'm not sure I believe it...but I would like to think it does.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 21, 2010)

I just fed a village!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, I got some red beans, send some of that rice to Tennnasea.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't think they are shipping to me directly, but I'll ask.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

I also love simple flash games and sometimes i do play them.. 
here are some sites..
addictinggames.com
 newgrounds.com
 armorgames.com
 miniclip.com
 flashgames247.com


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

Armor Games

I love this site.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Armor Games
> 
> I love this site.



Yes it's a really nice site and in that site i got really good games for playing...


----------

